# Prayers for DD & Youth Group...



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Not related to dogs at all but I do have a prayer request...

Our church youth group, 13 year old DD included, will be doing a 24 Hour Homeless Experience this weekend. It's called Cardboard Box City, they'll set up their boxes at 7am Saturday morning in a Kroger parking lot and be out there until 7am Sunday morning. We have a Mass there in the parking lot at 10:30pm. WE ARE IN NO WAY MINIMIZING THE STRUGGLES OF THE HOMELESS, this is simply an awareness activity for the kids. 

They must collect donations of food, money, toiletries, and blankets. Much of this will be donated to a local food pantry and the rest will be brought directly to homeless shelters in downtown Atlanta in the next few weeks. The kids will also assemble toiletry bags with shampoo, lotion, toothbrushes, toothpaste, socks, etc. and then deliver them personally when we go to deliver the food. As they collect there is a tally kept and that's how the kids buy their lunch of peanut butter sandwiches and dinner of Ramen noodles. No outside food or drinks are allowed and no electronics of any kind. All sleeping bags, pillows, and blankets used during the event are also donated.

We've participated in this for many years and have such a great response from the community! I ask for your prayers as the kids begin their weekend, the forecast is for cold weather, thunderstorms and possible snow. DH and I will be there for part of the day and then we'll go along on the distribution as well, we've met some of the most extraordinary people and feel blessed to be able to help in some small way.

Thanks for the prayers! (This was the only photo I could quickly find of her!)


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a great project = I will be thinking about those kids out there!! What a wonderful way for the kids to see outside their "electronic, fancy, warm, fun bedrooms" - Sadly there is a whole other world out there!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Ann, the town I live in sponsors one of these "Kids in a Box" outings once a year. It was started in our town by a young girl who wanted to raise awareness and raise money for the homeless so it has turned into a yearly fundraiser for a local shelter. The young girl is now a high school graduate but the fundraiser lives on...... 

I'll be thinking of your daughter and her group.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They've received some criticism in the past from people saying, "They're going to return to their warm beds and have a hot meal!" This is true but they're also trying, they're just kids and if we can make them more aware at a young age I believe they'll be more likely to feel compassion towards others and want to help more in later life. So many people are ambivalent. They see it much more when we visit the homeless and actually go under bridges to see where they're living and hear their stories. Many of the people we meet give us hugs and offer to pray for us! Amazing.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This seems like a very worthy project for the kids to be doing. A night living out of a box will be hugely different that the life they normally live. It might just make them appreciate their blessing more, and be more willing to give to others in hard situations.

Great idea, great goal.

I'll pray for them, the lessons they will learn, the care they will be sharing, and for their safety, too.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, what a great thing for the youth group to do for the homeless. A lesson in "a giving heart" can't be anything but good for these children. I'm sure a night in a box will be a memory they will have for a lifetime and touch their hearts in many ways. I will say a prayer for your daughter and her group!!

Which Kroger???


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Over our way Dale, the intersection of Windward Parkway and Hwy. 9 in Alpharetta. It's a busy store and they get lots of traffic. Hopefully the rain and cold won't slow down donations.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Ann, what a wonderful learning experience for your daughter and her youth group. I will be praying that it will touch their hearts and the hearts of those in contact with them during this time. Also, will pray for their safety. Your daughter is adorable!

Kathie


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Ann, what a great idea. I'd never heard of that before. It sounds like an effective way to help the kids develop a heart of compassion for the homeless. I believe that a lack of compassion is one thing that can prevent us from moving into loving action and helping those who are in need.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The best part is when they actually deliver food and blankets directly to them. It's so far outside of an adults comfort zone you can imagine how a teenager feels! When the people leading us told us how important it is to shake hands when meeting people and even give them a hug if you can everyone was shaking their heads and eyes were wide. After you do that the first time and see how happy it makes the person you're greeting you can't help but keep it up! Being grouped as "the homeless" it's easy to forget that they're people, people who are treated with disrespect most of the time. We've met the sweetest folks out there and it's then we see we truly are the hands and feet of Christ!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Ann, what a great idea to teaching kids compassion, empathy. 

Lisa Ling showed the plight of many unfortunate families impacted by this recession on Oprah this week. Many are middle-class people who lost jobs and homes and now live in what are called "tent cities". The show was heartbreaking.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I saw the beginning of it and I'm ashamed to say I couldn't watch. I'm so wimpy when it comes to that! I do love helping, even if it's in a small way, so we're looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Please tell your daughter that I'm very proud of her for doing this and what a wonderful young lady she is! I'll be sending prayers and good thoughts---

On a side note---my son and daughter did a mission project through our church (at 2 different times)where they travelled to a large city and helped do construction/cleanup(painting etc.) and helped collect,cook,and serve meals to the homeless people. They stayed there for 3 days and on the third day went to an inner city all black church before heading home. Both of my kids had a memorable experience that to this day -- years and years later,they still talk about. It was quite enlightening to them. I'm glad they had the opportunity to experience this----


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ann, that's a really great idea for a project! I hope the weather is not to bad for your DD - she's adorable!
Gina


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Ann, I'm thinking about your daughter and her group. What a messy day and they are talking about snow. They are really learning a lesson on being homeless.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We left there around 4:30 but going back tonight for Mass in the parking lot at 10:30. All of the kids were wet, tired, and hungry. They were on the corner asking for donations with their signs and someone called the police and they told them they couldn't do that without a permit. That hasn't happened in past years! They had already collected LOTS of food, blankets, and diapers though. 

They had bagels for lunch, each kid got one and they have water there for them to drink. Tonight for dinner they'll get 1/4 of a bagel and a bowl of soup that's being made by the Women's Council.

It rained all day, I think it's still raining now, and snow is forecasted for tonight and tomorrow morning. We're going to have a group of hungry, tired, grumpy and COLD kids in the morning. Hearing them explain to strangers what they're doing and why they're out there is just wonderful! I can't wait until we deliver all of the goods collected and they get to meet some of the people they're working to help.

Thanks for the good wishes and prayers!:grouphug:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They're all home now! They made it through the night but were all soaking wet and cold when we got there this morning. The collection trailer was full, YEAH!!!:whoo: No snow yet but it's expected today. Here's a photo of DD and some of her teammates along with one shot of their "city". My daughter is the one on the far right trying to hide from me with the camera. LOL


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Just checking...and I'm glad they are all home since it has been such a cold rainy night. What a wonderful thing they did to help others!! Tell your DD that I'm proud of her and her group.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, good for them! They've been wonderful to go through this for even one, very miserable night (from the looks of the photos!) 

There have to be some very miserable people out there, for them to call the police on a bunch of kids doing good work for their city!


----------

